# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  IIS 7 + PHP 5 = Code d'erreur : 0x80070001 [Accs impossible aux bases de donnes]

## tdaoui

Bonjour  tous,

J'ai un problme, j'ai install IIS 7 sous VISTA + PHP 5 + MYSQL 5.0
Jusqu' prsent tout est OK, les pages PHP s'affichent sans aucun problme

Problme : 
Quand je lance PHPMYADMIN [Exemple http://localhost/phpmyadmin ], la page s'affiche sans difficult, mais quand j'essaye d'introger/crer une BDD a m'affiche le massage ci-dessous

Pouvez vous m'aider SVP ?

Merci d'avance


_Erreur HTTP 405.0 - Method Not Allowed
Description : La page que vous recherchez ne peut pas tre affiche, car une mthode non valide (verbe HTTP) est utilise. 

Code d'erreur : 0x80070001 

Notification : ExecuteRequestHandler 

Module : StaticFileModule 

URL demande : http://pc-tdaoui:80/php/db_create.php 

Chemin d'accs physique : F:\www\php\db_create.php 

Session utilisateur : Anonyme 

Mthode d'ouverture de session : Anonyme 

chec de la demande lors du suivi du rpertoire des journaux : C:\inetpub\logs\FailedReqLogFiles 

Gestionnaire : StaticFile 

Causes les plus probables : 

La demande envoye au serveur Web utilise un verbe HTTP qui n'est pas autoris par le module configur pour grer la demande. 
Une demande a t envoye au serveur contenant un verbe HTTP non valide. 
La demande possde un contenu statique et contient un verbe HTTP autre que GET ou HEAD. 
Une demande a t envoye  un rpertoire virtuel utilisant le verbe HTTP POST et le document par dfaut est un fichier statique qui ne prend pas en charge les verbes HTTP autres que GET ou HEAD. 
Essayez la chose suivante : 

Vrifiez la liste des verbes activs pour le gestionnaire de module pour lequel a t envoye et veillez  ce que ce verbe soit autoris pour le site Web. 
Vrifiez le fichier journal IIS afin de voir quel verbe n'est pas autoris pour la demande. 
Crez une rgle de suivi pour effectuer le suivi des demandes ayant chou pour ce code d'tat HTTP. Pour plus d'informations sur la cration d'une rgle de suivi pour des demandes ayant chou, cliquez ici. 
Plus d'informations... Cette erreur signifie que la demande envoye au serveur Web contenait un verbe HTTP qui n'est pas autoris par le gestionnaire de module configur pour la demande. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Informations de version du serveur : Services IIS 7.0._

----------


## tdaoui

Pouvez vous m'aider SVP ?

----------


## zzzThibaut

C'est pas que je ne veux pas rpondre mais je ne vois aucune piste de rflexion pour ton problme... sorry
Peite question: avec tes pages php autre que phpmyadmin tu accdes  ta DB sans problmes ?
zzzThibaut

----------


## tdaoui

Merci pour ton retour Thibaut

La rponse  ta question est qu'au moment ou j'essaye d'introger la DB [Exp : Se loguer...]
Impossible d'aller vers l'avant :-(

----------


## zzzThibaut

Pour avancer de faon constructive, essaye de crer une page php qui te connectera  MySQL. Actie le plus haut niveau d'ereur dans ton php.ini et donnes nous le rsultat, ce sera un peu plus parlant que "Impossible d'aller vers l'avant " ::aie::  
zzzThibaut

----------

